# Songaila Traded



## Big John (Sep 11, 2002)

According to NBA-TV, the Celtics have traded the draft rights to Darius Songaila for two second round draft picks. The details are unknown, but the C's may have acquired #56 this year and Sacramento's second round pick in 2004.


----------



## Nomma (Jun 1, 2003)

www.nba.com/celtics/roster/062303_DraftChoice.html


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

03 and 05. 
I don't get it, why trade a guy who's been a real help on one of the best teams in EU and got a lot of playing time???
Its a 56th pick, the guy who we draft might as well go undrafted two picks after....


----------



## sologigolos (May 27, 2003)

earlier i had said "never have i ever so desperately wished that wew had a second round pick"...

songalia would have been a contributor, i think. and i think as "deep" a draft as it is, i don't think at 56 we will find someone worthwhile. but here's to hoping.


----------



## Big John (Sep 11, 2002)

Someone obviously decided that Songaila couldn't help or that he would be too expensive. What scares me is that if they have unloaded Songaila they may be looking to draft a stiff like Collison.


----------



## Tommy_Heinsohn (May 29, 2003)

Songalia doesn't want to play in the NBA, so the rights to him are worthless.


----------



## Zalgirinis (Feb 18, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Tommy_Heinsohn</b>!
> Songalia doesn't want to play in the NBA, so the rights to him are worthless.


Are you crazy?!   

The one and only Songaila's wish is to play in NBA. In all interviews he mentioned that playing in NBA is his aim.


----------



## lochdoun (Jun 11, 2003)

hm, I though Darius would be able to make a contribution to the team... I guese they didn't plan on using him anyway (perhaps they would rather fill his roster spot with a PG or a Wingman)


----------



## Truth34 (May 28, 2003)

*Collison a stiff?*

Yeah, Songaila is a much better player than Collison :laugh: 

I don't know why we did this, but I imagine money had something to do with it, plus this year's draft is much deeper than last year's; maybe there can be a better player had at 56 than our pick last year.


----------



## el_raulin (Jun 5, 2003)

56 is a little unpredictable. I think Sacramento started the trade.

Who should be at 56? Rickert? Chris Marcus? Nobody knows for sure


----------



## BamaZeus (Jun 4, 2003)

I immediately thought of Marcus, too. Either him or 7'6 Slavko Vranes of Serbia.


----------



## Big John (Sep 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>el_raulin</b>!
> 56 is a little unpredictable. I think Sacramento started the trade.
> 
> Who should be at 56? Rickert? Chris Marcus? Nobody knows for sure


Late 2nd round picks are actually valuable. If a guy goes undrafted, he is a free agent. Thee may be 2-3 other teams interested in taking a look at a player like that, and you might lose out to a team closer to home, or one that offers more money. But if you draft him, he's yours for life.

Rickert might slip, or Uswondu-Amadi. Or they may have their eyes on a specific player. Or, they may plan on bundling the pick(s) in another deal.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

I hope that LeBron James kid is still on there.


----------



## Big John (Sep 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>aquaitious</b>!
> I hope that LeBron James kid is still on there.


Nah, I want Carmello.


----------



## Richie Rich (May 23, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Big John</b>!
> 
> 
> Nah, I want Carmello.








PaVeL..o wait hes gone...DARKO!!!!!!!!


----------



## Zalgirinis (Feb 18, 2003)

> Either him or 7'6 Slavko Vranes of Serbia.


Oh, dont waste your pick, on this tall person, but not bball player. You had Bruno Sundov and he supposed to be crap, so comparing to Vranes Sundov is MJ


----------



## theBirdman (Jun 20, 2003)

This was just a horrable trade for Boston! It has to be a money issue!Songaila is a great player and had a grat season in one of the best teams in Europe. 
And about drafting Vranes. I have seen him play. Not only that he cant play basketball, he cant even walk!


----------



## Big John (Sep 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>theBirdman</b>!
> This was just a horrable trade for Boston! It has to be a money issue!Songaila is a great player and had a grat season in one of the best teams in Europe.
> And about drafting Vranes. I have seen him play. Not only that he cant play basketball, he cant even walk!


Are you suggesting that Geoff Petrie might be a better judge of NBA talent than Danny Ainge?

I think Songaila is a pretty good player, but there will be some good players available at #56 too. The trick is to know which one.


----------



## Richie Rich (May 23, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Big John</b>!
> 
> 
> Are you suggesting that Geoff Petrie might be a better judge of NBA talent than Danny Ainge?
> ...








John is right, we wiLL get a quaLity guy, Ainge did this trade for a reason, either to package the picks or use them to get a guy he reaLLy Lieks........


----------



## whiterhino (Jun 15, 2003)

*Stupid*

 This was an IDIOTIC move by the Celtics!!! They are NEVER going to be a great team again with moves like this. Songalia was getting RAVE reviews, everyone said the Celts STOLE him in the draft last year and that he was going to be as good as Ginobli if not better! Who the heck do they think they are going to get at #56 that can compete with that! I think they could have easily traded someone less valuable to get a 2nd round pick if they really wanted one. Trading Songalia was MORONIC! No wonder we only have 2 guys on our team that can play, they keep trading away our future for NOTHING!


----------



## Richie Rich (May 23, 2003)

*Re: Stupid*



> Originally posted by <b>whiterhino</b>!
> This was an IDIOTIC move by the Celtics!!! They are NEVER going to be a great team again with moves like this. Songalia was getting RAVE reviews, everyone said the Celts STOLE him in the draft last year and that he was going to be as good as Ginobli if not better! Who the heck do they think they are going to get at #56 that can compete with that! I think they could have easily traded someone less valuable to get a 2nd round pick if they really wanted one. Trading Songalia was MORONIC! No wonder we only have 2 guys on our team that can play, they keep trading away our future for NOTHING!








1. You are wrong...2. Ainge did this for a reason...3. SongaiLa isn't as good as you think, he pLayed in Moscow, good competition, but not NBA...4. We picked him Late in the draft Last year and now we got two picks for him...5. We wiLL get someone decent or Ainge wiLL trade both of the picks we got from Sac-Town to get a better pick-up...6. SongaiLa wouLd not get minz, WaLker gets them aLL...7. He can't rebound...8. You are wrong, this trade was not stupid........


----------



## lochdoun (Jun 11, 2003)

If anything, this trade gives Ainge more chips to deal before draft day.


----------



## Richie Rich (May 23, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>lochdoun</b>!
> If anything, this trade gives Ainge more chips to deal before draft day.








Thank you, someone shares a simiLar opinion........


----------



## sologigolos (May 27, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Big John</b>!
> 
> 
> Are you suggesting that Geoff Petrie might be a better judge of NBA talent than Danny Ainge?
> ...



ainge knows songalia is good.
the reason why songalia's been in Europe is because the money and PT there is better than the 11th man, minimum salary here. unless he gets a decent contract offer, he'll stay there. at the same time, celtics probably dsidn't wanna spend that money.


----------



## Richie Rich (May 23, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>keilhur</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> ...








He's gonna stay overseas, he proLLy wouLdn't even crack the Kings main rotation...HopefuLLy we can get a steaL in the 2nd round b/c of him........


----------



## The_Truth_34_Sky_8 (May 27, 2003)

I ain't worry about it cuz theres gunna be some surprise players r coming up to celtics for the tryouts , which his name is Lenny Cooke which he was suppose to be one of the best high school players coming out and jump into nba draft which it didnt never happen. Now Sonics or Celtics will give lenny a shot. It could be another reason why Darius got traded. I would love to see Lenny Cooke wear green uniforms.


----------



## sologigolos (May 27, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>CeLtZ in 04</b>!
> 
> 
> He's gonna stay overseas, he proLLy wouLdn't even crack the Kings main rotation...HopefuLLy we can get a steaL in the 2nd round b/c of him........



kings frontcourt isn't as deep as one would think it is. i think he would have a realistic shot of cracking the rotation, and would definitely like a chance to win a ring.

nonetheless, i am also a redsox fan, and therefore an eternal optimist. i think we could pick up someone like Mark Price, Kevin Johnson, or Dennis Rodman


----------



## sologigolos (May 27, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>The_Truth_34_Sky_8</b>!
> I ain't worry about it cuz theres gunna be some surprise players r coming up to celtics for the tryouts , which his name is Lenny Cooke which he was suppose to be one of the best high school players coming out and jump into nba draft which it didnt never happen. Now Sonics or Celtics will give lenny a shot. It could be another reason why Darius got traded. I would love to see Lenny Cooke wear green uniforms.


well, Lenny Cooke and Darius didn't exactly play same position. but yeah, i'd like to see us sign Lenny than take a wing player in the draft.


----------



## Big John (Sep 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>The_Truth_34_Sky_8</b>!
> I ain't worry about it cuz theres gunna be some surprise players r coming up to celtics for the tryouts , which his name is Lenny Cooke which he was suppose to be one of the best high school players coming out and jump into nba draft which it didnt never happen. Now Sonics or Celtics will give lenny a shot. It could be another reason why Darius got traded. I would love to see Lenny Cooke wear green uniforms.


Well Cooke led the USBL in scoring, so he might be an interesting addition to their Summer league roster. But I'm afraid he is just another Rucker Park legend who will never make it in the NBA, like Herman Knowings or Earl Manigault. When he played against LeBron James a few years ago, James ate him alive.


----------



## sologigolos (May 27, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Big John</b>!
> 
> 
> Well Cooke led the USBL in scoring, so he might be an interesting addition to their Summer league roster. But I'm afraid he is just another Rucker Park legend who will never make it in the NBA, like Herman Knowings or Earl Manigault. When he played against LeBron James a few years ago, James ate him alive.



he was also the ABCD camp MVP or something like that. no i'm not saying Cooke is the Chosen One, destined to be better than James, destined to deliver the Celts to the promised land. but with that much talent and athleticism that some ppl on this board wseem to love so much, he's still got a lot of potential (at 20) and has personally gone through more s*** than other kids at his age, i suspect he might be more mature, moree tough, more determined, which always compensated for the rawness in his game. I'm not arguing that Cooke be handed the starting SG position and be counted on to drop 17 a game. but he would certainly be someone that deserves a second look.


----------



## Big John (Sep 11, 2002)

It did not take Sacramento very long to sign Songaila. If he cracks their rotation and Ainge does not do anything useful with #56, I think we may have to chalk one up for Mr. Petrie.


----------

